# Need help hibernating my FBT's



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

I’m trying to hibernate my fire belly toads. I’ve tried to read up on it but I’m very confused. Can you please help?

This is what I know so far: Firstly I need to spend a week gradually making the water cooler. Within a week it needs to get to 50F or 10C. How do I do this? I don’t have any cold rooms in my house and my normal water temperature is 70C or 20F. How do I get it cold? I was thinking of dropping an ice cube in the water everyday?

It says I need to keep the water cold for 8 weeks (is this right?), and then gradually make it warm again. This seems easy enough, just stop doing what ever im doing to make it cold.

What I don’t know is do I feed them during this 8 weeks? One said that they loose weight during hibernation so fatten them up first, therefore im assuming you don’t feed them during??? Ill fatten them up on dusted wax worms and crickets first.

One blog said to take the toads out of the tank, place in small tubs with wet mud so it can burrow, and leave them outside. This doesn’t sound quite right to me, but im no expert on hibernating so hey. 

Is there anything else I need to know about hibernating?

Thanks,

Jade


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

it depends on what bombina you have i believe orientalis do not hibernate i may be wrong i know european speices do the best person to ask is
Alex M


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest, im not sure. I could even have mixed in there as i have 9. 4 were from one batch and 5 were from someone else, therefore it could be mixed or all the same. I think there all bombina orientalis but i could be wrong. Now looking to see if they hibernate. Thanks


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Dendroman said:


> it depends on what bombina you have i believe orientalis do not hibernate i may be wrong i know european speices do the best person to ask is
> Alex M


Thanks, but i'm more of a fan of the European species and subspecies of Bombina to be honest Matt, they're one of my lifelong passions. That said regarding your orientalis - they're very cold hardy, certainly alot hardier than what people perhaps realise. I do get fed up with people saying they must have a heatmat or aquarium heater in their enclosure, it's only really needed when raising the temperature for breeding alongside pouring some cool rainwater on top - this stimulates them to spawn. I have some orientalis hibernating outside as we speak, they're the same small group that hibernated through our long harsh winter last year. I certainly wouldn't hibernate them outside in 'small' tubs, you don't want to tempt fate. I sometimes hibernate toads in polystyrene boxes with ventilation holes in the side and packed thick with dried leaves. Although they slow down to the point they're hardly breathing, the ventilation serves more to prevent the build up of harmful gases should one die during the long sleep. Make sure there are a few small puncture holes in the bottom of the tub, just to be sure of drainage. One warning - put them somewhere that is out of direct sunlight and away from rodents, a shelf in an unheated outdoor shed is ideal - i've never had a problem with rats chewing through a box in the winter but i certainly wouldn't rule it out.

Good luck
Al


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Thanks, but i'm more of a fan of the European species and subspecies of Bombina to be honest Matt, they're one of my lifelong passions. That said regarding your orientalis - they're very cold hardy, certainly alot hardier than what people perhaps realise. I do get fed up with people saying they must have a heatmat or aquarium heater in their enclosure, it's only really needed when raising the temperature for breeding alongside pouring some cool rainwater on top - this stimulates them to spawn. I have some orientalis hibernating outside as we speak, they're the same small group that hibernated through our long harsh winter last year. I certainly wouldn't hibernate them outside in 'small' tubs, you don't want to tempt fate. I sometimes hibernate toads in polystyrene boxes with ventilation holes in the side and packed thick with dried leaves. Although they slow down to the point they're hardly breathing, the ventilation serves more to prevent the build up of harmful gases should one die during the long sleep. Make sure there are a few small puncture holes in the bottom of the tub, just to be sure of drainage. One warning - put them somewhere that is out of direct sunlight and away from rodents, a shelf in an unheated outdoor shed is ideal - i've never had a problem with rats chewing through a box in the winter but i certainly wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> Good luck
> Al


 
Thank you.

I have a 30x30x30 viv with just damp mud and leaves. Will this do? Im trying to get them to spawn.

I take it i dont feed them during hibernation? How long are they boxed up for?

Would it be easier to heat the water for a few months and then stop so it drops back to where it is now, will this get them to spawn?

My granddad has an outdoor shed and wont mind me hiding a few toads in it. Do i need to damp them or check on them at all? Dont wanna come back 8 weeks later an all 9 are dead :-(

Thank you

Jade x


----------



## superpanda (May 31, 2009)

do oriental fire bellies have to hibernate or not: victory:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll start by saying that Bombina orientalis do not require hibernating in order to breed, it is possible to breed them year round with no winter rest period, however if you're having difficulties breeding them then a partial hibernation can help make things easier.

A dip to 10-16°C would be plenty to help cycle them into breeding, at these temperatures the frogs will still be active and will still require feeding - just less so than normal, the terrarium can remain the same as you would usually keep it. The easiest way to get this temperature drop is to move them to an unheated area; an out building, garage, shed, basement etc. even an unheated room in the house can get to the correct temperature - turn the radiator off, keep the door shut and crack a window.

These toads will withstand temperatures lower than this but it is not required and as you don't have much experiance with them I would honestly recommend you don't take them any lower than you have to.


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

I just dug up this old thread while searching for a plan on my orientalis (I was told mine were imports from Vietnam).

I've had them indoors since getting them in February and will keep them indoors until the start of summer. I was hoping to create a good outdoor vivarium for them and didn't expect to be able to keep them there year-round until I read this thread.

Anyone have experience of year-round outdoor keeping of orientalis? Do they thrive/breed?
Any pics of outdoor enclosures?


----------

